# Verbindungsabbrüche beim devolo Powerline Adapter



## Erdling999 (3. März 2018)

*Verbindungsabbrüche beim devolo Powerline Adapter*

Hallo,

ich habe regelmäßige Verbindungsabbrüche mit meinem Devolo Powerline Adapter. Eine längere Zeit vorher gab es diese nicht.
Woran kann das liegen. Hab schon das Devolo Cockpit geladen und den Stromsparmodus abgestellt. Kann das am Stromsparmodus liegen?
Es ist ein Devolo dlan 550 duo+ Adapter. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Besonders in Spielen sind diese Abbrüche extrem nervig.


----------

